# dry hatch test



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a batch of 14 eggs at day 10, ALL ae showing signs of development. 
I found my temps may have been too high before, as well as my humidity being to high.
in my adjustments of both I have gone from a 50% cull at day 10, to having ALL the eggs showing development and movement. I am hoping to have finally figured out whats working best for my area. thanks for those who have helped, and i will keep yall posted on this batch


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! It has been a long road for ya!


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

like robin stated early on, having a good set of thermo and hygros really has made this batch much better. I have a brinsea spot check thermometer. it was acting strange, never holding temp, but wildly fluctuating from one end to the other. I contacted brinsea and they suggested replacing the battery, but offered to send a replacement as well. I replaced the battery, its the fluctations topped, however the temp reading is a solid 3 degrees higher then my incubator warehouse thermo/hygro. the IW is always reading 98.5-99.5 where the brinsea is always reading higher, 102-104. the old accurite I was using is reading 93. shows how high the temps in there were for the last few batches. probably why the birds never made it.
I am not sure which thermo to trust right now, so I am keeping it in the middle there. keeping humidity around 40, only adding water if it drops below 25%. I am visually watching the air cells, as I forgot to weigh a sample portion of eggs.. but that step will happen next time. 
I am really hoping to start getting successful hatches, and spring comes around, I really want to have chicks of all ages, make for a better sale.


----------

